# Le Blanc - Palace Elite Membership?



## craigas2 (Mar 17, 2022)

My wife and I just got back from Le Blanc in Cabo.  We loved it.  We met several members (I guess it is called Palace Elite or something like that?) that were happy with their memberships and was wondering if anyone on this forum had any insights into the buying process, pricing, membership levels, and if these are available on the resale market?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 17, 2022)

craigas2 said:


> .....Le Blanc in Cabo.  We loved it.  We met  ... members (I guess it is called Palace Elite or something like that?) that were happy ...and was wondering if anyone on this forum had any insights
> into the buying process,
> pricing, membership levels,
> if these are available on the resale market?
> ...



Welcome to TUG - Timeshare Users Group

This looks like a newer level of the Palace Resorts that run Moon Palace Cancun
The Cabo property opened in 2018.

I could find no resale listings on RedWeek
This may mean that this level membership is still in a growth phase and they have not yet reached the resale market

Here is one resort promo article from April 2018
Le Blanc Spa Resort opens it's second property in Los Cabos

It seems to be a high end All Inclusive with a lot of client service
Here are a couple of TUG Mexican Forum threads that may help

Moon Palace Cancun Info / 2021

Palace Resorts Mexico -5 Star All Inclusive / 2019

You may wish to Conversation -PM owners such as
@pierrepierre and @Joan-OH  for some additional insights or information

You can do this by clicking on their blue TUG user name and following the prompts


----------



## cheech (Mar 18, 2022)

Feel free to send me a message, I am a Legendary HoF member as well as Palace Premiere.


----------



## craigas2 (Mar 18, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Welcome to TUG - Timeshare Users Group
> 
> This looks like a newer level of the Palace Resorts that run Moon Palace Cancun
> The Cabo property opened in 2018.
> ...


Thanks for the info!  Much appreciated!!


----------



## tiel (Mar 18, 2022)

We were at Moon Palace Sunrise a month ago.  We were told they are no longer issuing free (Imperial) weeks with new/upgraded membership purchases.  Instead, they are giving buyers Universal credits, which can be used to pay for future reservations.  Cannot confirm that this is accurate, just what we were told.  

in terms of membership levels, there are quite a few now, but I don’t know all of them.  I BELIEVE the entry level membership was (is?) Premier.  The next step is Elite, followed by VIP Elite.  I think Diamond is next. There are levels after that, but I don’t know now we they are.  Diamond and above require substantial dollars, way above what we would be able and/or willing to pay!

Palace Resorts memberships are fairly complicated, IMO.  As mentioned above, I would suggest using someone else’s membership to go to the resorts.  At least for a while.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 19, 2022)

Do not buy. Palace Resorts is awesome, i've owned for years but never use my membership to vacation there, i always book thru a Diamond Elite member. 

The Palace system gives 'unlimited' weeks to owners. Palace rewards owners with a free week for every 2 they book for others. So you can find Diamond Owners selling their weeks at a lower price than regular elite members pay plus you get all the Diamond level perks. Also the rates and benefits vary depending on which country you live in so it's best to find a Canadian Diamond if you are Canadian, or UK Diamond if you are From UK, etc. They all have Facebook groups. Lmk if you need recommendations or help finding them online.


----------



## cheech (Mar 21, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> Do not buy. Palace Resorts is awesome, i've owned for years but never use my membership to vacation there, i always book thru a Diamond Elite member.
> 
> The Palace system gives 'unlimited' weeks to owners. Palace rewards owners with a free week for every 2 they book for others. So you can find Diamond Owners selling their weeks at a lower price than regular elite members pay plus you get all the Diamond level perks. Also the rates and benefits vary depending on which country you live in so it's best to find a Canadian Diamond if you are Canadian, or UK Diamond if you are From UK, etc. They all have Facebook groups. Lmk if you need recommendations or help finding them online.


You only get the full diamond level perks if the Diamond member travels the same time as you do.  Otherwise, you would be a black band VIP.


----------



## Ty1on (Mar 25, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Welcome to TUG - Timeshare Users Group
> 
> This looks like a newer level of the Palace Resorts that run Moon Palace Cancun
> The Cabo property opened in 2018.
> ...



You're unlikely to find a lot of resales, because Palace is an "only pay if you go" scheme.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 25, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> You're unlikely to find a lot of resales, because Palace is an "only pay if you go" scheme.


That makes sense


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 30, 2022)

Here is some additional information on Palace and Leblanc Resorts that I came across
The article is from 2020 and seems to have a lot of detail.

The Nitty Gritty on Palace and LeBlanc Resorts Mexico

Enjoy reading.


----------



## pierrepierre (Mar 30, 2022)

That is correct...Pay in advance for the use you will have. We do not golf, did not include any golf in our package...but use the spa - which is terrific!  We also like the idea we can get there rather fast:  TVC-DTW-CUN....then, the private transfer to the property!  Alas, with more time now, we are considering their other properties.  Jamaica was a good holiday too, however it runs to a different beat than the Mexico properties.  We have advanced to Palace Elite, which we do not regret at all.  Love that level, and love the different options!  It is all a case of,  "You Purchase What You Will Use".  LeBlanc is terrific & relaxing with....sans kids!


----------



## melisarn (Apr 2, 2022)

craigas2 said:


> My wife and I just got back from Le Blanc in Cabo.  We loved it.  We met several members (I guess it is called Palace Elite or something like that?) that were happy with their memberships and was wondering if anyone on this forum had any insights into the buying process, pricing, membership levels, and if these are available on the resale market?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


As of last week the palace is trying to put the screws to residents and diamond members.. people that have invested a lot of money they have froze all their accounts not wanting them to sell their weeks.. The sound similar to what Wyndham tried to do with the mega owners… I would personally never a Mexican timeshare as the country is so corrupt


----------



## pierrepierre (Apr 21, 2022)

Have been to LeBlanc in Cancun, and now just booked LeBlanc in Cabo!  This will be a real treat for us - and as I posted earlier, Palace Resorts is pay in advance for what you will use - which means you LOCK in the pricing.  Gas, homes, everything is seeing an increase - so we look at our purchase of Palace Resorts and think we made a wise move.  However, I do not think that Mexico is any more corrupt than what we have happening here is USA.  If one does not like it, do not travel there.....very simple!


----------



## snerkles1 (May 2, 2022)

Do not buy. Find Facebook groups for Palace members and they can book for you at a discount. Use redweek and Tugg to find where you want to go. Better use of your $


----------

